

Explaining the semantic web [Google docs presentation] - mcxx
http://docs.google.com/Present?docid=dwzv3r6_143qtq9cf9

======
mlinsey
Good summary.

The biggest question I have for the semantic web people is: what will be the
killer app that gives each individual site (and not just semantic web
companies) the strong incentive to use a semantic web standard, _even when
that standard isn't widespread yet_?

------
madmotive
This is really worth having a look at. Summarises all things semantic web
excellently.

